# Few Days in Ft. Myers Huge Snook!!!



## amberj

I went down to visit some family that has recently moved down to the Ft. Myers area. Did some fishing, eating, and a hell of a lot of drinking!!! First day we went out with my cousins friend on his boat to a place called New Pass to do some snook fishing. Never personally done any snook fishing before but let me tell you. I am hooked for life now. We caught several snook that day with one being in the slot size to keep. That snook cooked up real nice, we grilled some and broiled some and it was awesome. Kinda the texture of grouper. We saw a lot of the sites and the greatest tackle store by name I have seen. I even got a shirt from there. Did I mention we did some serious drinking, I need a few weeks for my liver to forgive me after that trip. We fished the second day at a national park called Lovers Key, they run a little tram out to the beach and then you are right there on the water ready to fish. The second day no snook, but the coolest thing is where we were standing you could watch the fish come up on your bait. Basically standing on fallen trees right over this 16ft ledge down into the water, you could see tons of snook down there swiming around. They are real finicky eaters, they only eat when the tide is moving pretty good and they dont move much. Kinda lazy fish but well worth fishing. COme to find out getting a slot size snook is pretty hard to do and it happened on my second cast. I was happy as all get out. The second night we hung around had some drinks, i played guitar and we did some singing and chilled out. The water was crystal clear and we saw tons of manatees, aligators, all kinds of birds it was cool, but a different kind of cool than here. All in all it was a great trip, and cant wait till i get down there again. I am posting some pics of different things we saw and did.










This is some of the mangroves outside of the creek where we kept the boat. Let me tell you something you have to really know your stuff to run a boat down here the channels are all jacked up and some places you are doing circles to follow the channel markers, if you dont you are going to end up on an oyster bed.










That was a speed limit sign. THere are speed limit signs in the channels everywhere its 25mph.




























THis was a little bait store you can get to by boat, this place is tiny and all he sales is a little bit of tackle, charts, cigars, cuban coffee, and live bait. Talk about the life!!










THis is New pass and the water beyond you see is the Gulf. Everything down there is really shallow, for every mile you go out into the gulf you only get one foot of depth.










THese are some guys that were fishing right across from us tearing the snook up as well!!










My slot size snook, ended up being about a 7lb fish. I was happy as all get out!!!










This is a real tackle store down there. I bought a t-shirt and they have a pretty good selection of tackle. Everywhere down there sales live shrimp and live pinfish, and you better get there early or else they are gonna buy you out of bait.










The tram at lovers key that will take you down to the beach.










Lovers key Park










Lovers Key Park










The Gulf Of Mexico at Lovers Key










You really cant tell by the pictures but this wasa sea turtle nest that all the babies had dug there way out and down to the water, you can kinda see where they dug out and there little fin prints.










This is just one of many osprey nests that we saw!!










Drunk playing the guitar after a long day of fishing. Bring out the rum and lets party!!!










My Cousin and I drunk as hell!!!










this is the shirt I got from Master Bait and Tackle










this is one of the other t-shirts they had at the Master Bait and Tackle shop

Let me tell you, the trip was great and couldnt as for a better time. Just way to short of a trip, but hell ever hear of anyone saying a trip was to long when you are fishing and having a great time!!! Hope you enjoy the pics!!!


----------



## Ultralite

pretty cool report:clap thanks for sharing your visit on here and congrats on the snook...always heard they were good eating...


----------



## Trble Make-rr

Really nice area. I was there in October for my sister-in-laws wedding at Lovers Key. Didn't get to fish but I will next month. Good report.


----------



## Chris V

That seems like a really fun trip. I've thought about going down south with my kayak to do some snook fishing myself. What did ya'll use for bait?


----------



## amberj

Live shrimp, live pinfish, xrap lures, you want to use a lure that make a lot of vibration, you also want to fish an incoming tide as well. Use at least 30# fluro with no swivel tied to braid because they go crazy when you hook them. Dont use a swivel they wont bite it, everything you use has to look as natural as possible. A kayak would be perfect to use


----------



## tailfisher

congrats on the snook, Looks like paradise.


----------



## d45miller

Great Snook Jason! Looks like you had a great time while you were not fishing too. I almost miss my last job a bit as I was able to spend weeks down in that part of the state. S. Florida on the gulf coast is not so crazy as the "other side". Nice job once again, makes me want to head back down there!


----------



## NavySnooker

where's the huge snook???


----------



## Dylan

Great report...Its great to get all that info and the cool pictures..Thanks brotha and nice snook


----------



## Brad King

Awesome report brother........That looks like it was an awesome trip. I have yet to go snook fishing, guess it's about time


----------



## GiG_A_BitE

That's a perfect size Snook you got there. Did you see how razor sharrp there gill plates were? Here's a pic of my big Snook I caught this last Christmas on the East Coast.



















He took a 5 inch mullet around the opening of a canal. 

40 inches-22Lbs

It's tough to get a slot snook so great job:bowdown and nice:takephoto


----------



## amberj

Yeah those gill plates will definately mess you up. I had always heard they were really sharp, but hearing and seeing are 2 totally different things.


----------



## timman

Great report...thanks for sharing! There are two places I REALLY want to take my kayak this year - Venice, Louisiana and Sanibel/Captiva Islands (Ft Myers area). I have never caught snook, but would love to hook up on one!


----------



## Fishwater

That is a badass fishery down there, Estero Bay is incredible. My in-laws own a small marina down there on Mullock Creek similar to the one pictured. I fished out of there for a week over Christmas catching just about everything that the area has to offer with the exception of Tarpon. If you go down that way, it is a great place to visit, old Florida style with a little bar at the marina called the Creek Shack. 

The depth in the Gulf is a little better than a foot a mile though, that is closer to what you'll find in the Big Bend, although nothing like the panhandle's access to deep water. Great report & pics.


----------



## snookboy15

Lived there for 2 years before I moved here. Worked at a marina and would go out fishing everyday for a few hrs before the sun went down. Nothing beats the inshore fishing down there.


----------

